# Soo... Any reports / pix from HERSHEY?



## bike (Oct 10, 2014)

Killing me I am not there!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 11, 2014)

Elgin Bluebird that people were hooting and hollering about at T-Town was at Hershey, yesterday. 
Snapped these pictures in passing through. Nice bike,
but overrated.
Sort of like Schwinn Paramounts.









Jim.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2014)

Same bike?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-ELG...364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2341d30b34


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't know. I did not talk to anyone there. I just snapped five pictures of the thing and walked away. The way that the thing was sitting out in the open, and no one was around, somebody could have easily grabbed the thing and rode off on it and be gone in the crowds in about 5 seconds. Hershey is not Trexlertown. There is little interest in bicycles, there. His booth, there and the area surrounding it was a empty void of people.

It was not locked or anything.

Jim.


----------



## jkent (Oct 11, 2014)

Very hard to hide a bike of that caliber. Unless your Stealing it to hoard it in a basement until you die and it never see daylight again
Seems like it would just be a really stupid move on the part of the thief to me. 
What would be the since in stealing a bike that nice and never be able to do anything with it. And in the process risk going to jail for several years.
JMO.
JKent


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 11, 2014)

jkent said:


> Very hard to hide a bike of that caliber. Unless your Stealing it to hoard it in a basement until you die and it never see daylight again
> Seems like it would just be a really stupid move on the part of the thief to me.
> What would be the since in stealing a bike that nice and never be able to do anything with it. And in the process risk going to jail for several years.
> JMO.
> JKent




I know that but some people are really stupid, and don't think beyond their noses before doing stuff.

They just think for that moment and not after.

Jim.


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2014)

*Ahh the internet*

there are a lheelll of a lot more phantoms and paramounts than bluebirds but now everyone has one on their desk top or even in their pocket--mobile device. world is smaller now


----------



## nj_shore (Oct 16, 2014)

Beautiful Bicycle.... Some better pictures on the eBay Ad would do him a lot more justice....


----------

